# Trailer bulbs breaking?



## 10sne1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I have had no problem with wiring or lights on my trailer, until a few months ago. I have begun to unplug the plug prior to launch, but still no luck. Went out yesterday with working lights. Only to find both bulbs were broken when towing home, thus towed without tow lights, not the way I like to roll.
What is causing bulbs to break? Using Heavy duty Sylvania bulbs?


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Did I answer my own question. I maybe using auto replacement bulbs? Is there a bulb made for boat trailers?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 12, 2017)

keep replacing bulbs until you decide to go with LED lights.

I have had bulbs break out of the metal part - for no rhyme or reason.
I used regular automotive heavy duty bulbs off the shelf - there is no trailer bulb (specific).


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 12, 2017)

+1 on LED lights. They have come way down on price. install them & forget them.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep, since I went to LEDs on my tinnys, I don't worry about unplugging or anything else.

As to why your present bulbs have just started breaking, my best guess is that you had a sealed light setup. You then broke the seal, or it simply dried out.

Prior to the seal failure, whenever you backed your trailer in, a bulb of air held the water away from your hot bulbs. Once the seal went, that bulb of air is no longer there to protect the bulb. The housing fills up with cool water and it hits the hot bulb and bang, it breaks. 

If you don't want to go LED (which is the ultimate solution) then find the seal that let go, caulk or seal it up, and hope your fix holds.

richg99


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok, headed to LED's. What brand/manufacture do you like.

No loss of seals on present lighting, new fixture 3 on that ago. I still have box and maybe receipt. Think I may try to return?


----------



## dirty dave (Aug 12, 2017)

I got these led off ebay. Optronics, 55 dollars iirc.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=2KVQPKQSS2V7N&R=1ELJZTEOASN8O&T=C&U=httpss%3A%2F%2Fsmile.amazon.com%2FMaxxHaul-70205-12V-Trailer-Light%2Fdp%2FB008CE0W5Y%2Fref%3Dcm_sw_em_r_d_dp_dcs_PI3JzbPABQQDD_tt&A=HDEIWOJOES9HSNED3UIGIDOGTCAA&H=7YXZWZFXP76ELAK6MAIC3RFXYOSA


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks....


----------

